# Is there any way to get digital audio from Tivo Mini?



## bfollowell

I have a new home theater setup going into my great room for my main television viewing area. I'm going to have a Tivo Mini in my master bedroom and I'd like to re-purpose an older, but still awesome, Yamaha AV receiver that doesn't have HDMI inputs. It's easy enough to hook the HDMI out from the Mini straight into the television but, since there isn't any sort of digital audio out from the Mini that I can see, I'm not sure how to get the sound signal to my receiver. Does anyone make any sort of decent adapter/converter that will split the digital audio out of an HDMI cable so that I can run video to my television and have separate digital audio to run to my receiver?

Thanks to anyone that may have more information.

Sincerely,
- Byron Followell


----------



## Dan203

The first thing you should look at is your TV. It might have an optical output. Although some TVs will only pass stereo sound when the source is HDMI so that may not be acceptable.

If not then you'll need one of these....

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...10114&cs_id=1011412&p_id=10251&seq=1&format=2


----------



## bfollowell

Dan203 said:


> The first thing you should look at is your TV. It might have an optical output. Although some TVs will only pass stereo sound when the source is HDMI so that may not be acceptable.
> 
> If not then you'll need one of these....
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...10114&cs_id=1011412&p_id=10251&seq=1&format=2


Thank you very much for the information and the link Dan. It is much appreciated. My current bedroom television does not have an audio output, or at least not a digital audio output. The item from the link would be exactly what I needed. That's sort of what I was thinking of and I figured someone must have something like this but I wasn't certain what to call it to search for it. $45 isn't cheap but it's a lot cheaper than buying a new AV receiver and trashing a perfectly good, albiet older receiver.

Thanks again for your help.

- Byron


----------



## bareyb

I didn't know those converters existed. You are a handy man. Dan. :up:


----------



## leiff

Thread is old but im writing to warn perspective hdmi switch buyers. This or any other type will not allow hdmi video to be passed and retain surround sound. So in this case audio sent spdif to receiver from switch will be 2 channel stereo Only. I was looking for a hdmi switch for my xl4 since i have two tvs in two different rooms connected to it with hdmi cables that i control and watch with one slide remote but every hdmi switch i found wouldnt pass aurround sound so im forced to manually hotswap my hdmi cordds from my xl4 every time u want to watch tv in a different room. I was really hoping S5 tivo would have 2 hdmi outs


----------



## Dan203

Do you have that specific switch? Most HDMI switches pick up the audio capabilities from the TV, so if your TV reports that it can only do stereo then the source device will only output stereo and that's what you'll get on the optical port. The one I linked to has a switch on the device. One position passes through what the TV reports just like you're experiencing. The other lies to the source device and tells it that you can support any audio type. This should allow the TiVo to send the Dolby Digital stream which will then be passed through the optical port.


----------



## leiff

Yeah i see as you say there is a A B mode and mode B allows surround sound, but as i read item description mode B also disables hdmi video. But item description isnt exactly clear on this to me.


----------



## kpepling

leiff said:


> Yeah i see as you say there is a A B mode and mode B allows surround sound, but as i read item description mode B also disables hdmi video. But item description isnt exactly clear on this to me.


I have this exact item set to mode B and get both audio and video perfectly. To be clear I am getting full surround sound.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Do you have that specific switch? Most HDMI switches pick up the audio capabilities from the TV, so if your TV reports that it can only do stereo then the source device will only output stereo and that's what you'll get on the optical port. The one I linked to has a switch on the device. One position passes through what the TV reports just like you're experiencing. The other lies to the source device and tells it that you can support any audio type. This should allow the TiVo to send the Dolby Digital stream which will then be passed through the optical port.


What happens if you watch Netflix and it tries to send DD+ audio? What happens over those legacy outputs?


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> What happens if you watch Netflix and it tries to send DD+ audio? What happens over those legacy outputs?


Rereading the description I think the box reports that it supports DD and DTS, so I assume the Netflix app will drop back to standard DD instead.


----------



## MPSAN

I am glad I found this thread as I just bought a MINI. I have a rather highend Proc...Meridian 568...but it does not have HDMI. I DO have a Panny Plasma VT25 with the optical audio out, but so far that output is PL2 only! Panasonic says it should work and need to call them back. I sure had wished it worked and wanted a good solution!


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> Rereading the description I think the box reports that it supports DD and DTS, so I assume the Netflix app will drop back to standard DD instead.


I know with the Premiere it was always inconsistent. Sometimes it would send DD and have audio and sometimes there would be no audio. Of course this is only with 5.1 content. When playing back 2.0 content from Netflix the TiVos send out pcm audio.


----------



## eboydog

For those needing direct Dolby digital from the Mini, you might want to wait and see what the new v2 of the Mini has.

https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...=N&application_id=437495&fcc_id=TGN-TCDA93000

https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=2381864

The new Mini will have Dolby and Dolby DD licensing.

The is a 180 day confidential period pending FCC approval but more will be revealed after Jan 6th 2015. (btw which is when the "sale promotion" of existing Mini's ends).

Edit.... I just checked my minis, they too have the Dolby licensing stamp so perhaps that nothing new combining, did however read in the testing doc about a shielded coax for AV, this was in addition to the multi-line component output.

It will be interesting to see what the new Mini offers.....


----------



## MPSAN

eboydog said:


> For those needing direct Dolby digital from the Mini, you might want to wait and see what the new v2 of the Mini has.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...=N&application_id=437495&fcc_id=TGN-TCDA93000
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=2381864
> 
> The new Mini will have Dolby and Dolby DD licensing.
> 
> The is a 180 day confidential period pending FCC approval but more will be revealed after Jan 6th 2015. (btw which is when the "sale promotion" of existing Mini's ends).


BUT, I assume that the current Mini does pass the 5.1 sound via the HDMI.


----------



## aaronwt

MPSAN said:


> BUT, I assume that the current Mini does pass the 5.1 sound via the HDMI.


Yes. DD and DD+

I would hope it will also pass 7.1 DD+ since VUDU has some content with it. And VUDU is supposed to show up in a couple of months.


----------



## Dan203

eboydog said:


> For those needing direct Dolby digital from the Mini, you might want to wait and see what the new v2 of the Mini has.
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas/repo...=N&application_id=437495&fcc_id=TGN-TCDA93000
> 
> https://apps.fcc.gov/eas/GetApplicationAttachment.html?id=2381864
> 
> The new Mini will have Dolby and Dolby DD licensing.
> 
> The is a 180 day confidential period pending FCC approval but more will be revealed after Jan 6th 2015. (btw which is when the "sale promotion" of existing Mini's ends).
> 
> Edit.... I just checked my minis, they too have the Dolby licensing stamp so perhaps that nothing new combining, did however read in the testing doc about a shielded coax for AV, this was in addition to the multi-line component output.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the new Mini offers.....


They have to have DD licensing just to allow the PCM option. It's the only way they could decode for that to work. They actually would NOT need a DD license just to pass the audio through.


----------



## MPSAN

Thanks ALL:

Keep in mind that the origin of this thread was about a year ago. I am asking this because I have a Panasonic VT25 series Plasma and a series 3 THD and a Blue Ray DVD are connected to it via HDMI. However, my rather old, but high end proc, does not have HDMI so I connect the Audio via Optical out. No problems.

However, I got in on this $88 MINI deal and found that it has HDMI and no Optical (or COAX) audio out. So, I tried using the VT25 digital audio out. I was surprised to see it was 2CH only!

SO, from what I can tell, the MINI WILL pass the DTS and DD 5.1 ch stream, but I will need a device to take it out of the HDMI, pass the HDMI to the VT25 and the Optical Audio to the Proc (Meridian 568).


----------



## Dan203

FYI I had a similar issue and tried to use a device I bought from Monoprice that is suppose to separate audio from HDMI and output as coax and it didn't work. I tried it with an XBox and it worked OK, but would not work with the Mini. I have no idea why. However this was almost 2 years ago, so maybe they've fixed it via software on the Mini or they have newer boxes for doing the splitting. Just make sure if you're going to buy something like that the place you buy from has a good return policy just in case. 

If not you always have the option of using analog audio. With Pllx it's not too bad.


----------



## MPSAN

Dan203 said:


> FYI I had a similar issue and tried to use a device I bought from Monoprice that is suppose to separate audio from HDMI and output as coax and it didn't work. I tried it with an XBox and it worked OK, but would not work with the Mini. I have no idea why. However this was almost 2 years ago, so maybe they've fixed it via software on the Mini or they have newer boxes for doing the splitting. Just make sure if you're going to buy something like that the place you buy from has a good return policy just in case.
> 
> If not you always have the option of using analog audio. With Pllx it's not too bad.


Funny, that was one of the devices that was supposed to work. At any rate, PLII was not too bad and for the most part the high end audio comes from my BlueRay anyway. I mean, even watching the SuperBowl on the MINI I would think that ProLogic 2 would be more than good enough...especially with the Meridian and B&W Nautilus speakers I have! I guess for $88 I can't go wrong. Did you get the MonoPrice 10251? Most seem happy with it. Would they take it back?


----------



## Dan203

No I got the switchbox one, product 5557. They even seem to have a Rev.2 for that one now, so my experience may not apply. They took it back no problem, so there is no real harm in trying other then the cost of shipping.


----------



## MPSAN

Dan203 said:


> No I got the switchbox one, product 5557. They even seem to have a Rev.2 for that one now, so my experience may not apply. They took it back no problem, so there is no real harm in trying other then the cost of shipping.


OK, need to see which one would be best. Looks like they also sell them through Amazon with free shipping. Did you ever try a rev 2 model?


----------



## Dan203

No never tried the Rev.2 model. I ended up buying a new TV that passes through 5.1 to it's optical port.


----------



## TonyBlunt

I use this HDMI switch with the ARC feature. I have some HDMI inputs switched with this unit. The output from this unit is plugged into the TV's HDMI 1 port (ARC capable). My DVD HDMI is plugged into the TV's HDMI 2 port. (Because I found this switch did not do a good job passing 3D video). All audio is sent back from the TV via the HDMI cable to this unit and then via optical digital audio to speaker system. Full surround sound regardless of the source. Works perfectly.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=7974&seq=1&format=2


----------



## JimPa

If all someone needs is two channel analog (for headphones and headphone amp) from the mini, is the yellow AV output intended for that?

I've got a romeo basic with the tivo cable going to that output but wasn't sure that tivo implemented it the same on the mini.

Edit:

....and what happens when a dolby digital program comes on? Does the mini decode DD into analog stereo?


----------



## srazook

I realized that my Roamio Pro does not output Dolby Digital audio using the HDMI connection when using the streaming apps like Netflix, Vudu or Amazon. It does work fine and output DD via HDMI when viewing my normal cable shows. Furthermore, for me to get DD output when viewing Netflix, Vudu or Amazon I need to use the Digital Optical port. I have called Tivo support several times trying to figure out if this is a problem just with my unit or if all Tivo Roamios have this same problem. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## lessd

srazook said:


> I realized that my Roamio Pro does not output Dolby Digital audio using the HDMI connection when using the streaming apps like Netflix, Vudu or Amazon. It does work fine and output DD via HDMI when viewing my normal cable shows. Furthermore, for me to get DD output when viewing Netflix, Vudu or Amazon I need to use the Digital Optical port. I have called Tivo support several times trying to figure out if this is a problem just with my unit or if all Tivo Roamios have this same problem. Has anyone else noticed this?


I gave you my answer on your exact post on another Thread!!


----------



## MPSAN

I know this is an older thread, but I wish to get a unit now. As I said in a previous post, my 65" Panasonic Plasma will only output 2CH from its Optical Audio output connector.

I still have a THD series 3, but mostly use my Mini now and am tired of the Pro Logic II audio out. So, does anyone now know if the MonoPrice units...#5557 or #7974 will send 5.1 from the Mini HDMI to my Proc via the Optical connection? Dan had said he had an issue with his #5557, but he did not have rev 2.

Not sure why there is a big price difference with these 2 units. Does anyone know? I ONLY want to connect the Tivo unit(s) as my BluRay already has a Coax audio output.

OH, My TV is a Panasonic TC-P65VT25, and I see lots of "issues" with the MonoPrice units saying that if the Output device ie: the TV does not show that it supports 5.1 in the HDMI handshake, it will not pass 5.1 on the Optical outputs. I can not tell if my TV would screw this up! The #7974 does show that you can force the audio format, but not sure just what that means. I will also try to call Monoprice support Monday!

Thank You.


----------



## MPSAN

aaronwt said:


> Yes. DD and DD+
> 
> I would hope it will also pass 7.1 DD+ since VUDU has some content with it. And VUDU is supposed to show up in a couple of months.


Well, Monoprice said that their switches will pass DD 5.1 but NOT DD+. Does that matter? I mean, will my Tivo HD AND my MINI output DD 5.1 or will it send DD+ ONLY and not work?


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Well, Monoprice said that their switches will pass DD 5.1 but NOT DD+. Does that matter? I mean, will my Tivo HD AND my MINI output DD 5.1 or will it send DD+ ONLY and not work?


DD+ is used by Amazon. I can't be sure of others. My HDMI & Optical Roamio sends DD+. The A/V connection sends stereo PCM.


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> DD+ is used by Amazon. I can't be sure of others. My HDMI & Optical Roamio sends DD+. The A/V connection sends stereo PCM.


Well, I am only using the HD cable channels and NO Premium stations or services. So, does that mean that the MINI will only get the DD 5.1 that I need, and not DD+?


----------



## JoeKustra

MPSAN said:


> Well, I am only using the HD cable channels and NO Premium stations or services. So, does that mean that the MINI will only get the DD 5.1 that I need, and not DD+?


I can't test that since both of my Mini connect to a TV. But odds are pretty good. Monoprice should accept returns. I buy stuff from them all the time.

I think you mean will the Mini only SEND DD 5.1 over HDMI?


----------



## MPSAN

JoeKustra said:


> ...
> I think you mean will the Mini only SEND DD 5.1 over HDMI?


Joe, I mean that since I do not know just what the MINI will send, I had wondered if I had a show like NBC's The Wiz that was supposed to be in 5.1, will the MINI output DD+, will it be DD 5.1, will the MINI convert it if it is DD+ to DD 5.1> TIVO support had no idea!

For some reason Monoprice claims that these switches/extractors will NOT work with DD+ and he "thought" the TIVO was DD+, but was not sure!


----------



## frankbh

I want to thank Dan203 and kpepling for their 2013 posts in this thread about Mode B of the Monoprice 10251 HDMI audio converter which "allows the source device to output any available audio mode". And right now it's on sale for half-price.

Monoprice HDMI Audio Converter - Monoprice.com

I used it to fool my TiVo Mini 2 into putting out 5.1 channel sound instead of the 2.1 that the TV had told it to send.

My mix of old and new gear in the guest room is:
Panasonic TC-L37X2 TV (2010)
TiVo Mini 2 (2017) to TV's HDMI2 (Host is a TiVo Bolt+ Vox)
Sony BDP-S480 Blu-ray (2011) to TV's HDMI 3
Vizio SB3651-E6 (2017) from TV's HDMI1 ARC

We get 5.1 channel sound from the Blu-ray player thru the TV to the sound bar, but only 2.1 channel sound from the TiVo Mini 2 thru the TV to the sound bar.

I inserted the Monoprice 10251 HDMI audio converter set to Mode B between the TiVo Mini 2 and the TV (HDMI in and out), and now have 5.1 channel sound from the Mini 2.


----------

